# Free set of NEW chisels - cost of shipping only - one small catch...



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

After recently purchasing a new set of chisels, I looked to make room for them while I construct a dedicated drawer in my workbench. I came across a brand new full set of 4 Marples / Record chisels (made in England) that I had purchased over 10-15 years ago. I have never opened the package. I must have gotten 2 sets as I am using the same chisels now.

I searched eBay and cannot find a set to reference the value, but if you figure $5.00 each you will be ahead…
Seems to me I paid $20-$25 for them when $20 was worth something.










*I will wrap these up and mail them to you at no cost except for the postage if someone is interested - I am thinking about $15.00.

*










Below is a photo of one that I have been using for miscellaneous work, they are well made and keep an edge very well. I also like the tapered - beveled edge, nice to get in tight places.



















*Here's the catch; you need to post your best story of why I should give them to you.*

If only one person has posted by tomorrow (Saturday) noon, I will give them to you. No strings attached.

*Brit*, if you are reading this, I just paid to have a shipment sent from Europe, it would be much much more than $15.00 for you…










*So, if green is your color, list or compose your best "reasons of why YOU should get them" and lets see who wins.*


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

OK, here goes:
Awhile back I met this guy that had the most terrible problem with gas.
Everytime he moved…... *HONNNNNNDDDDDDAAAAAA* came out of his posterior regions.

He went to different doctors, gastronenterologists, faith healers, medicine men etc, and nothing seemed to help!

He was at his wits end and was so distraught he was contemplating suicide.

I told him that he needed to go see a local dentist by the name of Kim Yung, a elderly Korean fellow with many years of experience.

Well, he went and when he came back, low and behold, no more farts. He was ecstatic.

I asked what the dentist did and he told me he just pulled one molar and the problem was instantly gone.

He asked me if I knew what had happened and I said sure, it's obvious, every other doctor should have seen it…....

After all, everyone knows that Abscess makes the FARTS go *HONNNNDDDDAAAAAA.*


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Dallas, don't know if that was really what I had in mind for the best story or reason why you deserve the chisels…


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

I would feel guilty accepting these on such terms. I can afford a nice set, but I want to restrain myself and not buy thousands of dollars worth of toys and lose interest. Having been a carpenter for decades, it still strikes me as odd that I am taking an interest in woodworking as a hobby. But I must say, I find myself prepping for it fairly diligently.

So if another, more financially strained LJ doesnt step up to the plate, we might be able to strike a fair bargain. I would honestly like to see a struggling LJ get this sweet deal.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Buckethead, I am also a reformed framing carpenter. I have already spent thousands of dollars and I am more interested than ever… don't lose hope!!


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I have some from my dad that are about 60 years old, and I bought a set of stanleys, but I've never had a great set like those. 
I've never had that much use for them, and the one's I have do a good job. 
If you were just selling them, I'd definitely buy them from you though.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Randy, Would these be a significant upgrade from my Orange Plastic handled set from Harbor Freight? I think the steel is from pressed beer cans! I can get em really sharp but the edge rolls over every time I use em.

I am not looking for a free set of chisels just wanted to share.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*jusfine:*

Just to help you narrow down the field a bit, I hereby respectfully decline your generous offer.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

I vote you give them to the oldest father here for father's day


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Not really a story….

Here are my Crapsman & Woodriver chisel sets:









A short story of why I deserve the transfer of ownership of said chisels…..

My name is Randy and it would almost be like keeping them in the family!!!

If that short story doesn't move you enough to send them my way….
Please offer them to an LJ that is chisel-less!!!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Holey SCHMOKES, poopiekat, you have more chisels than I have wrenches! And I worked as a mechanic before I went to work as an engineer. Of course, those wrenches don't shave wood very well.

And while that is a very nice set of chisels, Randy sir, I believe they should go to someone other than me, as I already have a really nice set of Brand X chisels to pry open paint and varnish cans with…sob, sob.


----------



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

+ 1 to a chisel-less Lj. Mayb sweeten the pot and throw in an assorted pack of wet/dry 400-2500 paper to get them up to cut snuff. An easy start to sharp if they don't have stones or a system yet. I would gladly pitch in the paper to jusfine's choice of an ineed Lj. PM me a destination.


----------



## TexAus (Jan 13, 2011)

Consider donating them to a woodworking school and help in educating a new generation of woodworkers

http://wortheffort.com/support/crowdfunding.html


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Lol, Randy, I don't really want the chisels but I saw the thread with no replies on the board for quite awhile and figured I'd help someone else. (I figured if mine was bad enough, someone more needy but with fewer writing capabilities had to have a better chance).

Lot's of people on this site are or could be real craftsman but have few writing skills so seldom post at all.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

LOL - Don't worry Randy, green isn't my colour. Nice gesture you're making my friend.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

Not a lot of stories. I'd like them. Most of these guys have better than what I have and have more of them. I have my CARVING chisels, but my bench chisels are…. well folks would just laugh. After my accident in 2001 I had to relearn a lot of stuff. We were packing to move when it happened. Some stuff didn't get unpacked for YEARS as I recovered and needed several surgeries to be able to just walk again. So some boxes stayed closed for a long time. I've unpacked everything, but some things just seem to have disappeared. My bench chisels are among the missing. They weren't great. But they were better than what DID turn up. And I have no idea why I'd pack some separate from others unless I intended to toss the ones that actually turned up.  Actually…. the ones that turned up consists of 2 chisels. That's all I got.  2

So if nobody else has a story (true) involving being dead, getting a helicopter ride, and then taking years (literally) to get back to living normally…. then I'm submitting mine.


----------



## Benvolio (Feb 10, 2013)

Well not long ago I was dog sitting for a family in London. They had a nice house and were nice people, and I figured it would be a good way to eat free food for a couple of weeks - and the money could go to my hand tool fund. Besides - Harvey was the loveliest labrador you've ever seen - albeit he was a bit old and shabby, so it's not like it was work!!

Before they left, they said `here is the food, this is the route where we tend to walk him, and here is the number for the vets` and off they went to Spain.

After a couple of uneventful days, I went downstairs one morning to find the dog dead. He was quite old, so it wasn't a surprise, but it was very sudden and unexpected.

I tried ringing them in Spain but couldn't get through so I rang the number of the vets they left me. They told me `no worries, just bring us the body and we can preserve it until they can get back and say goodbye to Harvey and settle the bill`.

Problem is, the vets was all the way over in the West end at the other end of the Central Line. In the middle of London, people don't use cars as the city is so old - the road systems are much slower than the underground.

So then I was trying to figure out how to carry a dead labrador on the under ground across London.

In their wardrobe, I found one of those old style bulky suit cases that they clearly didn't take with them on holiday that was just big enough to squeeze in poor old Harvey.

So I dragged it to Stratford Train Station (it was made before people started putting wheels on suit cases). and then down all the escillators and onto the tube. All was well, until I got off at Shepherds Bush Gate Station, where the escillators were out of action. So I had to drag this heavy suitcase with its contents up the stairs. Bear in mind, I'm only a short wee fella and there tend to be a lot of stairs on the central line stops.

Fortunately I was helped by a big Jamaican fella who got the other end of the suitcase.

Only problem is, as soon as I got to the top of the stairs, this chap ran off with the suitcase!! He was too quick to chase after, and too big to challenge even if I could catch him up!

So that was Harvey gone. Forever.

The family weren't too pleased. I never got paid for my services (obviously) and my hand tool fund never got topped up.

So that's why I think I deserve those fine English made Chisels.

I was mugged for a dead dog and lost some friends (and less importantly - some money) in the process.

Even if you see fit to give the chisels to another home, I'll always be comfroted by imagining this guy's face when he opened the suitcase at home to find its contents!!


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Apparently I have to go to a BBQ at the in-laws children's place…hope I can talk to at least one of them and they don't all have lip, eyebrow, belly, and toe rings…

*I think Ben is the leader so far,* but will leave this open for a few more hours until I get back - it's pouring, and they think it's a good day for a BBQ…


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

I can't see any story topping Ben's. It has to be a true story too. One doesn't just imagine these things.

If it isn't true… Even better.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I vote for Ben. GREAT story!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

+1 for Ben. I travel on the underground every day and I can't imagine trying to drag a dead labrador up all those escalator steps. That's a long way. Also the man deserves some justice, after all none of it was his fault.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

I hereby submit my vote for Ben as well.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Great idea to give them to someone who really needs them


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Randy, What an awesome gesture, stuff like this makes me proud to be part of the LJ community.

+1 for Ben's story…good stuff.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Ben, you're better off without those "friends." What a funny story it made, though!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'm not sure I agree with giving them to Ben. What if he doesn't take any better care of the chisels than he did Harvey? Just Sayin.

NICE JESTURE RANDY. I'm betting it didn't turn out like you expected. I hope they go to someone who will do them justice.

just joking about Ben.


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

+1 for Ben's story…awesome, what luck…lol

I've been watching Paul Sellers YouTube channel and I'm really wanting to incorporate the use of hand tools more often, but the only problem is that I don't really have any. I have basic power tools, but to me using hand tools is an art and a reward all of it's own. I've been scouring CL and ebay looking for deals, but I really don't' know what is a deal and what is junk at this point and with very limited funds, I can't afford to buy crappy tools.

I hope one day to be considered an artisan, not only a woodworker. I still have a lot to learn before that day ever comes…


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

My vote goes to Ben, hands down!

I would have loved to see the look on the dudes face when he opened up the suit case to see what he scored!!


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Don, you have a good point about Ben taking care of them!

I have been in contact with Ben, he may not be able to accept after all, so we will see what happens, may have to find a runner-up…

*Interesting time this afternoon at the BBQ, there was a cousin of my wife who lives in Japan and is going back in a few weeks, told me he would be glad to source out some Japanese hand made tools for me…right after I bought a set of Japanese chisels.*

I'm always smart too late.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Ben should be receiving his Free Chisels in the next week or so, amazing how long it takes to ship them to England unless you want to pay the $95.00 Air Mail cost.

Was wondering if the difference between a $95.00 charge and a $34.00 charge for Air Mail is a smaller slower plane… ?

Thanks for the entertaining story and please let me know when they arrive!


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm not sure what's funnier, the fact that happened or the thought of what that guys face must have been like when he finally got to open that suitcase and see his ill gotten gains.

Not sure how long a small box of chisels should take to get to England from the States but I had a CD shipped from England to me in Alabama and it got here within a week.


----------



## Benvolio (Feb 10, 2013)

Well the chisels arrived safe and shiny last week and I wanted to say a bit thank you to Randy!

The woodworking community really is a fantastic one. I've known a lot of online communities (the new dad forums, the Christian forums, the mountain biking community etc) and I have to say the woodworkers here are defined by their unflinching and irrepressible bloody good nature.

Randy, you sir, are a gentleman, and it's people like you who remind us all that we're not just an anonymous collection of screen names, but real people who want to see good things happen in the world.

A new baby and a fresh promotion at work will unhappily keep me tied to `emergency DIY only` mode for a while, but when I can get a project on the go, I'll look forward to busting out these beautiful English made chisels and sharing with you all the results.

Randy - I owe you a beer, my friend.


----------

